# 88 F150 5.0 fisher to a 97 4.2V6 conversion discussion/help



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey all.
I've heard awesome things about this forum and have always peeked around and now it's sure time for me to join up.

I acquired a 88 F150 dual shock plow package F150 last year. 5spd, 5.0, fisher plow.
It's some hack job that someone put on the truck. Looks like a Minute mount 1 but i'm not sure I have a lot of learning to do. But it has angle iron welded to its base and it mounts to the front of the frame, bottom of the frame, then heads back to the transmission crossmember mounts and ties in there as well. Not a bad setup but welded poorly and i'm sure my driveway would destroy it in a couple passes.
My big plan!! Since the 5.0 has a busted windshield, wipers don't work, not sure how reliable it is though it runs good, headers and no exhaust....There sits my 97 F150 long box V6 that pretty much has a new mill in it and runs great w/ brand new wrangler duratracs. It blows super hot air, has good tunes, and runs like a champ, and has more cup holders. It will no longer be on the road so it should make for a great plow truck. Hopefully I can hang on the to the 5.0 for a project truck or something.
I am trying to make this a costless retrofit(aside from replacing all the leaking hydro hoses).

Can it be done? Well, easily should I say.
I have a plasma cutter, mig, stick, and pretty much the rest of the tools I need for fabricating...I just need some more knowledge.

The big question for the ford guys is...does the 88 5.0L and hte 97 4.2L share the same balancer bolt pattern?? It's dark so I didn't run out w/ a set of calipers and check.... If so I think I could use the VBelt setup from the 5.0 and then simply finding a mounting solution for the pump would be quite easy with some fabrication.

On my 97 it looks like above the power steering is where ford would've put a A/C unit which is a perfect place for that hydro pump.

For mounting the plow, what would you recommend for tieing it into the frame?
Should I really go back that far or just make a set of push plates from plate steel and bolt them into the frame? Attached are pics that may help. Thanks for any help and ideas.

97 4.2L proposed pump position...I think the A/C probably went there....









88 5.0 Crankshaft pulley









97 4.2L Crankshaft pulley..looks smaller but was hard to get a pic in the dark









88 5.0L Crankshaft pulley drive sheave:


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Also, to give you an idea what i'm working with....










You don't want to see further under it !!!









What it's going on....no...not the super duty


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey all, i'm going to start diggin into this tomorrow....any advice or information? I will also post pics of the plow frame and hopefully someone can help me out w/ some info on how much mounting work I need to do....do I need to follow the fram down a ways or can I fab some push style plates that will hole the plow in. I will follow up.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Update:

Everything came off the 88 nicely since it was drenched in hydro fluid.
The plow frame on the other hand was a job and a half. It was put into place then extra mounts/supports were welded in. It was either cut them or pull the tie rod. Off the w/ the tie rod and out w/ the frame, which I found to be bent pretty badly. 
I'm thinking a little interaction w/ the JD 510B loader/backhoe should straighten it out.
I will post some pics tomorrow morning and hopefully I can get some feedback on what would be
the best way to mount the plow frame up.

So far the pump is a success but it will be very close to hitting the water pump pulley w/out hitting the fan blades themselves. And the Crankshafts have the same bolt pattern !!! But different sizes.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Boy that sounds like a job for MICKIRIG 1. Too bad you are so far away. That's the stuff I love to figure out! Weld it,grind it, drill it,and make it work!


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey MickiRig1...I wish you were closer also. This is a fun project that would be a lot more fun if I didn't NEED it....ya know it's always more fun when you're not under the gun.
Anyway, Please follow the thread and feel free to give advice.
It was quite a weekend......I had to buy some rod and make my own bolts for the crankshaft sheave pulley. The next snag was how close to the fan it was, but it's a single shaft bolt system so I called it close and it's going to work. But the way I have the pump mounted I can't adjust the belt as needed.
So, I got mad and scrapped it and did what I should've done in the first place.

I had a spare 5.0L out back and I stole the smog pump pulley off that which is nearly a 1:1 pulley for the crank pulley. Keyed it and put it on the pump, NOW WE'RE COOKIN !
Just have to get the right belt not.
Now for the valve body... Just below the intake mount I fabed some angle Iron and aluminum plate. Now I just have to pilot through the firewall for the joystick. I'll snap some pics. I just want all the hoses run and everything to fit perfectly so it can be serviced or removed easily so I've been taking it slow. Haven't even worked on the plow frame yet. YIKES !


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay, well finally got the pump and valving mounting so it will work well.
Just have to find a new belt. I think I will keep the old one for the summer so I can disable the pump.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Here is where I need help. I notice the cross bar with the plow hooks is the same width of the inner to inner width of the frame of the truck. At the same time I would like to completely refab this and make it better/stronger. It is already bent as you can see so I would like to cut everything off it and mount it to square tubing then bolt it to the bottom of the frame with vertical braces from the square tubing up to the frame. Make sense?


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW what a night.....who ever the ass clown was that cobbed this frame together was a real winner.
Some places was nearly 1" A-36 welded in SOME spots. I managed to get through it with a powermax 45 thankfully. Now I have just the front frame with the lift cylinder and the cross piece that has the keying pins for the plow. 

Can anyone help on an approximate distance from a point on the frame or bumper where I should be aligning the quick release for the plow frame?
I have about 2.25 feet of square tube steel to mount on each side of the frame so that should support the plow and the vertical end past the bumper w/ the lift cyl.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The guy that installed my first truck side mount looked at it and decided it was too wimpy. He said you help me and I fix. He is the master of ARC WELDING and PLASMA CUTTING. He told me you could put a crane hook on the mount and swing the truck around the air. I dropped to my knees and kept bowing, YOU ARE THE MASTER. 
Larry was very amused!


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

HA HA HA HA !!!!!

Sneaking out of work at 1 today, hoping to spend the day fabing up how this beauty is going to work.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, too many beers later and some welding sticks. 
I got the cross member with the hooks cut and welded to the right widths but
quickly realized it's going to be too high on the frame rail so I won't be able to lift very high.
So I had to fab up some more square stock so I could drop her 2.5" and it looks like it will be perfect
sitting 19" back from the bumper.

Boy that plow sure do look big sitting in front of that truck. Forgot i'm in a control arm single shock,
no spring situation. I'm sure i'll have to give her some help some how.

Previous owner stopped in for a couple drinks and I finally found out why the frame was twisted !!!
Apparently the owner before him got it stuck and decided to yank it out using the plow frame instead of the truck.
BRILLIANT


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Morning guys, everything is mounted up and just need to get some hydraulic hoses made up and find a way to fun my serp belt. 
The truck definitely doesn't seem the happiest about having that 7.5 footer hanging off it, but it seemed to help that I kept the the frame work as close as possible to the bumper/frame.
I still need to tie the upright into the radiator support to keep the plow from deflecting the frame. Seems to be about 1.5" right now. I think it could be better, even w/ high grade bolts.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

I should've dropped the mount down another 2" in my opinion but it still lifts the plow just enough and i'm sure it will be even better if I put it on the bottom pins.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, aside from hydraulic hoses and one extra support bracket, she was ready to go.

But I couldn't pass up this deal !!!!
95 powerstroke, new clutch, 9' flat, 9.5' speedcast. I'm in love !!
Now I just have to figure out where to get sand.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

NICE ONE! That should do the job. Use the search function and search for: Plowing with a manual transmission It will give you tips so the clutch does not get fried. My first truck, an old timer gave me invaluable tips on using a manual transmission truck to plow with.There was a guy here that fried a brand new trucks clutch the first time out. So it's worth your while to find out the tricks to it.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like you're having a good time and that new truck should be fun. I got a tip about plowing with a stick years ago - You're on or off; no slipping. I'm willing to bet that you know what you're doing though. Good luck.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. 3 passes this morning and the driveway was already lookin good ! ! ! ! LOVE IT.
I cut my plow time in half. Now the atv is just for clean up..i'm sure she's happy about that.

Thanks for the info. I'd like to think I know what i'm doing, but that's about the time something goes wrong  This will be my third manual shift plow rig and hopefully problem free. S
She worked great this morning, about 2 feet before the snow bank disengauge the clutch and bounce off the bank. Nice cushion and doesn't seem to beat on the truck. I wasn't sure how it would be w/ a 1 ton but seems to work the very same way.
I'll definitely hit the search. There is always stuff to learn !
Now I have to learn about the powerstroke too.

GRANNY GEAR FOR THE WIN !!!!
4Low step climb, I can get out and walk faster than the truck. Perfect for throwing sand.
O wait, I have a spreader. Yeah I guess i'm kind of happy about that


----------



## MeWelding (Nov 16, 2011)

*That looks like a good setup..*

Hi,

That looks like a good setup, doing something similar on one of our trucks? Where did you get that serpentine pulley?

Thank you.



quisman;1111071 said:


> Okay, well finally got the pump and valving mounting so it will work well.
> Just have to find a new belt. I think I will keep the old one for the summer so I can disable the pump.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

heeeeyyy !
Glad I could finally aid someone on this site 

It came off a 5.0L ford power steering pump.
It' was very close to the same driven size.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MeWelding (Nov 16, 2011)

*The one in the pic looks like..*

the smog pump pulley, Did you end up using the power steering pump pulley?

Thank again.



quisman;1348453 said:


> heeeeyyy !
> Glad I could finally aid someone on this site
> 
> It came off a 5.0L ford power steering pump.
> ...


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

FAIL!!!!
It is the smog pump pulley.
I wanted to use the power steering one but was afraid of over driving the pump.
That and I couldnt' get it off


----------



## MeWelding (Nov 16, 2011)

*Ahh..*

That's what I thought. Thank you. The lack of documentation and available parts is crazy.

You would think that a simple serpentine pulley for a plow conversion would be easy to get from Fisher. Maybe they just want us to buy the new ones.



quisman;1348488 said:


> FAIL!!!!
> It is the smog pump pulley.
> I wanted to use the power steering one but was afraid of over driving the pump.
> That and I couldnt' get it off


----------

